
In defense of Elon Musk - _davidturnbull
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a23508636/defense-of-elon-musk/
======
noetic_techy
Exactly. The guy is doing more to remove CO2 from the atmosphere than any
treaty or regulation. Stop expecting everyone to be perfect human beings and
look at the big picture.

------
esotericn
You cannot proceed through life without making some people unhappy.

Even in the most charitable interpretation, assuming that everyone you
encounter is benevolent, intelligent and knowledgeable - views will differ and
upset will occur.

That's the limiting case. The real world is quite a bit worse than that.

Ignore distraction.

